
Docker Startup StackEngine Bought by Oracle - karlkatzke
http://www.businessinsider.com/oracle-bought-stackengine-2015-12
======
tommoor
Docker acquired Tutum ([http://tutum.co](http://tutum.co)) not so long ago.
I've been using it for a few months and pretty impressed if anyone is looking
for a Heroku for Docker it's the closest thing so far I'd say...

~~~
yebyen
Looks cool. I have been using Deis for a while, is tutum 100% hosted? I heard
"heroku for docker" and immediately thought of Deis, which is not quite
hosted, but Bring your own Cloud.

Wondering how tutum compares... I see it has a heroku-ish frontend, which is
something missing in Deis, I assume is coming later via Kubernetes, or maybe
in v2.

~~~
kordless
Check out Giant Swarm as well. Full orchestration stack, team based in
Germany/Europe, and are preparing a release of a downloadable version in the
first part of 2016.

~~~
yebyen
Thanks! That's really interesting. The "Whatever runs in a Docker Container
runs on Giant Swarm" promise is pretty much exactly what I was looking for.
Deis has currently a limitation that it's really only for services that work
with only one port exposed, and that port should be serving HTTP.

The fact that right on the welcome page they suggest an elasticsearch node as
a Giant Swarm consumer, is really promising, since that's probably one of the
first things I'd want to try and spin up on my production cluster, and Deis
can't really deal with that currently inside of its provided framework.

------
NeutronBoy
>> The SEC filing doesn’t say how much Oracle paid for the startup. It was
founded in 2014 and had raised $4.5 million. The documents do indicate that
Oracle has paid roughly $1.3 million to take over employees’ stock options and
equity awards. It looks like StackEngine employs five people, according to its
“team” page.

Textbook aqui-hire.

------
cwyers
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FacYAI6DY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FacYAI6DY0)

